# Can I Use Sawdust? :roll:



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Im getting a pet rat on Tuesday and making a list of what to get for the cage. Ive read on the net about things required but a site said to not use sawdust as it can contain a lot of dust that will make the rat sneeze is this true? If so does any one know what i can use for the bottom/floor of the cage? Thanks Hayley .. x


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No. No sawdust. That sounds like a sure way to give your rat a bad case of the sneezes.

Many people use Aspen shavings (No pine, no cedar!) many use rolled paper litter like Yesterday's News... try not to use corn cobs, they mold... Many people also use towels, with a litter box for the rat to use.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok its on my list =] you are packed with info lol thanks very much =D xx


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

When I got my first rat I used kitty litter, which is newspaper made into small pellets. It did absorb the pee, so I was happy!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, definately a NO to sawdust. Not only will it make them sneeze, most sawdust is from pine so phenols will go into their lungs causing myco flair ups which can cause permanent damage and needs for meds etc etc.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks people im going to get Aspen and try that out first and see if they like it cant wait should be getting ratties Tuesday =] xx


----------



## panther (Sep 13, 2007)

i would personally use kittly litter, paper based, i mean even wood based cat littler can cause respiritory problems, id stay away from wood all together.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

panther said:


> i would personally use kittly litter, paper based, i mean even wood based cat littler can cause respiritory problems, id stay away from wood all together.


 Aspen is fine. It's a hardwood. Wood based cat litter is almost always pine.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

personally the recycled newpaper pellets are probably your best choice. Corn cob litter is what i use its cheap and works well if chenged around once a week. it does dry out air and mold sometimes but it doesnt give off alot of dust and it doesnt clump up and give off horible odors like wood based litters. well good luck -Josh


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Most people don't like corn cob litter because of the mold issue, which can be dangerous to the ratties. :?


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Ive tryed looking for aspen and i cant find any any where what i did find tho was wood shavings but with no dust! And other shavings that are no dust but lavender scented would any of these be ok? I didn't get any just yet wanted to ok it with you guys first


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If the shavings are pine or cedar or any other softwood then no, neither kind is appropriate. Perhaps look for Yesterday's News (It's a cat litter).


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

OK i will not get that then lol i will keep the look out for Aspen ive never seen yesterdays news any where either though but again il keep a look out atm im using Care Fresh and i got some other kind of bedding it said it was highly recommended for rats and was only 99p so we got that for them and a parrot toy and a log house hehe


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Carefresh is fine... What's the other bedding? And this 'log house'?


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Im not sure its just like shredded cotton wool like tissue paper looks like toilet roll but its absorbent and fresh smelling ive got the log house now its just a load a thickish sticks together with metal rods inside to bend it into shapes its good for them to gnaw but once the metal shows you have to replace it.


----------

